# MAF - MA Financial Group



## System (14 March 2017)

Moelis Australia is a leading independent financial services group with operations in Corporate Advisory, Equities and Asset Management.

Since its establishment in 2009, Moelis Australia has advised on corporate transactions with a value in excess of $72 billion, raised over $5.7 billion in capital for clients and manages in excess of $1.1 billion in assets under management.

It is anticipated that MOE will list on the ASX during April 2017.

http://moelisaustralia.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (14 January 2020)

hhmm, visited here to see if anyone else has an interest in this and nothing for nearly 2 years since it listed.
Almost $5 billion in FUM 2019, which is projected to increase to $6 billion end 2020 and $7 billion end next year.


----------



## qldfrog (14 January 2020)

Sold yesterday .was a buy on a system so just looking at charts


----------



## System (7 June 2021)

On June 7th, 2021, Moelis Australia Limited (MOE) changed its name and ASX code to MA Financial Group Limited (MAF).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 August 2021)

Moelis Australia, or MA Financial as the company is now officially called, has a *corporate advisory arm*, a new *lending arm* that’s exhibiting growth in mortgages and an *asset management business* growing rapidly as investors hunt steady, long-term returns.

MA’s net profit surged 93 per cent to $12.1 million in the June half, as net inflows of $506 million in the asset management division lifted assets under management to $6.1 billion and drove base management fees up 28 per cent.

MA  owns more than 44 per cent of listed pub group Redcape Hotel Group (RDC) through its various funds, and wants to delist Redcape to turn it back into an unlisted fund.  It will give investors three choices: retain their stake; sell out at $1.15 (a 22 per cent premium to Redcape’s previous close); or participate in a rights issue at the same price.

An independent committee of the Redcape board has backed the move, but MA won’t be able to vote its stake and MA’s co-chief executives, Chris Wyke and Julian Biggins, stress they’re not looking to force anyone’s hand.

The move - and indeed, the strong flows into MA’s asset management business - speaks to what the pair see as the split in the Australian market between public and private capital.

Biggins says the rise and rise of passive investing in equity markets has made it harder and harder for the fundamental, long-term value in smaller companies to be recognised.


> “_We all acknowledge that the big get bigger and there’s a higher hurdle for small companies to get over, just to get on the field_,” he says.




But MA’s client base of local and offshore high net-worth individuals, who are chasing wealth preservation and steady returns, are prepared to take a different view that is arguably more suited to private markets.


> “_There’s a lot of capital floating around that has a 10-, 15-, 20-year view_,” Biggins says. “_And that’s very different from the public markets_.”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 September 2022)

shoot first, ask questions later. Down 20%.  Now in a trading Halt....



> Investors reckoned the sell-off had to do with the government’s plan to abolish or radically redesign “golden ticket” visas. The Significant Investor Visas (SIVs) are available to overseas high-net-worths, who commit to investing at least $5 million in government-approved Australian investments with an intention to holding the investment for the visa’s duration.





> The scheme, colloquially called the “Golden Ticket” visa has been criticised as being prone to fraud since as far 2016. But last week, Home Affairs Minister Clare O’Neil, in an interview with _Sky News_ said, the visa had attracted people who were at end of their business careers and just looking to retire.....








MAF had $7.2 billion in assets under management at 30 June, of which international high-net-worth investors had tipped in $3.4 billion or 47 per cent.


----------

